# Metal labour pricing



## tylerbrac (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm quoting a house(5/12) and shop (8/12) with nothing to tricky for either standing seam or stone coated metal shingles and was wondering how others priced their labour. I'm in Saskatchewan and know that rates fluctuate throughout provinces/states so I'm just looking for a general idea. For standing seam I was thinking $3/sq ft for the 5/12 and $4/sq ft for the 8/12. 

Much Appreciated


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

3.50


----------

